
Qualcomm's Snapdragon 8cx smashes Intel Core i5 in new PCMark10 benchmarks - rbanffy
https://www.windowscentral.com/snapdragon-8cx-benchmarks
======
intricatedetail
I used to be excited about the ARM development but the situation with Huawei
left a sour taste. I hope companies start abandoning proprietary solution like
ARM in favour of open source technologies like RISCV. That would be one good
outcome of the US bullying.

